# For any one who wants to order OTC meds by the box for cheep



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.dollartree.com/health-beauty/591/health-beauty/medicine-pain-relief/591c594c594/index.cat

I have not orderd from the site but I buy this stuff all the time from the store, for those of you without a Dollar Tree this might be a good thing.


----------

